# Ticket Evaders



## PiratesLife4Me

Not sure if this would fall under "Whacker" or not, but how about a thread on people who apply stickers (TBL, MPA) to try and get out of a ticket. Like this one, talking on a cell phone with MPA stickers on her driver's side window...


----------



## Deuce

Yah, probably a cop's wife.. Or a cop.. Or a cop's relative... Seen and stopped plenty of all mentioned who drive like complete fuckheads in their POVs..


----------



## PiratesLife4Me

I just find it HILARIOUS that they place them on the driver's window so it can be seen walking up to the car. Or the 4 TBL stickers that they need. Yes, we know that you went to the Army Barracks and bought 4. We know this because you wouldn't buy 4 of the REAL stickers at $12 each. Then they look at you, "There are 2 different kinds???".


----------



## Code 3

PiratesLife4Me said:


> I just find it HILARIOUS that they place them on the driver's window so it can be seen walking up to the car. Or the 4 TBL stickers that they need. Yes, we know that you went to the Army Barracks and bought 4. We know this because you wouldn't buy 4 of the REAL stickers at $12 each. Then they look at you, "There are 2 different kinds???".


Agreed. Not only are the TBL knockoffs a shitty lighter blue, but they aren't reflective, NOR do they have the real Registered symbol amongst the blue line strip, and are incorrect proportions as well.


----------



## Code 3

I actually saw those "support LE" decals completely lining a WHOLE driver window, just like where the sticker is in the picture you posted. Top to bottom.


----------



## Guest

I don't pay the least bit of attention to any stickers. If you want me to have some information, volunteer the specifics.


----------



## TopCop24

I had some See You Next Tuesday drive round flares and a fully marked cruiser the other night at a crash scene with a smorgasboard of MPA stickers. "it's my boyfriends car. Whose uncle is a cop, but I don't know where"


----------



## Guest

I did my first scrape job on a car littered with 540CMR violations (my favorite) last week. 

You've all jaded me. I used to ignore the stickers unless it was SPAM or the current year MPA (and I'd still stop, but I'd ask if nothing was offered). Now I'm asking about all of them just to start the "I see through your bullshit" dialogue then initiate Operation TBL Scrape


----------



## lofu

My wife's car has ONE meatball MPA sticker(current year) and a Patrol Officers Assoc sticker that someone had made for only members. 

My car has none. I figure I carry around all the identifying creds that I need in my wallet.


----------



## Guest

lofu said:


> and a Patrol Officers Assoc sticker that someone had made for only members.


Did I miss something?


----------



## lofu

They gave them out at a meeting a little while back. Check with the Pres, he might have more. 

I think the fundraising guy had them made for us.


----------



## 263FPD

One I had this week was a kid with a home made TBL, his vehicle's second owner was his father with some pretty serious shit on his BOP. To boot, the kid had half ounce of weed in the center console. 

There was some scraping going on, a CMVI for speeding, and of course he has to buy more weed to ring in the new year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

lofu said:


> They gave them out at a meeting a little while back. Check with the Pres, he might have more.
> 
> I think the fundraising guy had them made for us.


Hmmm......I don't think I've missed a meeting in recent memory.


----------



## 263FPD

Delta784 said:


> Hmmm......I don't think I've missed a meeting in recent memory.


Weren't you out for little bit?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

263FPD said:


> Weren't you out for little bit?


I still hobbled in with my walking cast and crutches, both because I try to attend every meeting, and also so that the rats would report back to the chief's office that I was indeed unable to work.


----------

